# Kjams Kustom Lidz



## kjam22

I wanted to open a thread to post some of my new paint. This is Sean's new slash body. The graphics are all painted, NO STICKERS!


----------



## Tol Thomas

Very, very nice paint job.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Holy Shnit Kyle~!!!!!!!! You've been practicing!


----------



## kaotickc

Do you use vinyl masks for the logos, or are you cutting that by hand??
If you are cutting that by hand.....you have a crazy steady hand!!

Nice paint though


----------



## kjam22

all of the camo is cut by hand, the rest is cut with a vinyl cutter. The key is making a good design for the graphic in autocad. Probably spent 4-5 hours designing these graphics


----------



## kjam22

*Rockstar body*

This is another one I finally finished up. Rockstar themed slash. This one needs a home! Same as the other, all paint no stickers


----------



## darrenwilliams

If I send you cad files will you do cut outs for hire?


----------



## Guffinator

Dude you have skills!

Excellent work.


----------



## wily

do you take requests? I will be looking for another scott douglas amsoil body to replace mine in the near future....

Willy


----------



## jasonwipf

Cool give your email so i can send you sample graphics for my next set of bodies.


----------



## kjam22

PM sent


----------



## JustinK

Kyle does great work, I'm in queue for another Xray 808 body. I love wiping off all the dirt from a good looking body and not having to mess with the decals coming off.


----------



## cjtamu

Nice work


----------



## justinspeed79

Very nice!:cheers:

What kind of program/equipment do you use to make the stencils?


----------



## kjam22

I draw the images in autocad then import them into the software that came w/ my vinyl cutter. I have a craft Robo that does a pretty good job but sometimes you have to fix the masks with an exacto knife - just takes a lot of patience. There are some other cutters out there that I have read do a pretty good job - Roland is one that come to mind but I think they are pretty expensive.


----------



## kjam22

*Are you ready for some football?*

Finished up another one tonight, looks like I might have to do a Dallas Cowboys soon!


----------



## kjam22

*Justin's new Buggy body*

New 808 body for Justin K. The X-ray logo is painted, no stickers to peal


----------



## kjam22

*Just the good old boys....*

New slash body for Walker


----------



## jasonwipf

OMG the general lee how cool!


----------



## jasonwipf

teh Texans one is bad *** to man


----------



## xtermenator

*Gen. Lee*

The general is going to b a great addition to Into The Fence Racing!!!
Walker thinks it looks SWEET.
Great work Kyle.


----------



## kjam22

*New paint*

It has been a while since I posted any new paint.

Dan, sorry this one took so long!!


----------



## DanielT

This looks great. Thanks


----------



## Merdith

*Sweet stuff....*

Super idea to make the bodies look like real race cars, and trucks hehe.. Can you do some flowing graphics like flames and swooshes for example. Dang, nice job... You will do great, we need some more local painters.....


----------



## kjam22

I can do flames, fades, etc, just so happens that the slash / SC10's are what people want right now. Where else can you get a custom body w/ your logos, team, etc on it for $65 - and I provide the body?? Most other places are charging $100+ and anyone who has one of my bodies will agree (I think) that mine are just as good, just sometimes takes a while for me to get them done.

I will try to get some buggies painted and post them so you can see my other work. By the way, I am finally caught up on my backlog so if you need a body painted, let me know. I have a couple of RC8's, Xray's, MBX6's, and of course slashes in stock. $55 for a buggy, $65 for a short Course.

I will also paint a body that you provide for $35, I provide the paint and masks.


----------



## Merdith

*So cool*

Sweet, thanks, Yes I race buggy and am so impressed with you details, I will let you know when I need one, super price too...


----------



## kjam22

*Finished Just in Time for Veterans Day*

Sean's new buggy body


----------



## kjam22

*Jason's Buggy*

Finally got the buggy done, just need to paint the lights on the bug


----------



## jasonwipf

cool man. I should be at toys for tots this weekend to get from you.


----------



## kjam22

*I am still painting*

I know I have not posted any work in a while but here is a new one and a couple of older bodies


----------



## sunkenmetal

man those bodies are sweet


----------



## Verti goat

I wonder who's gonna be running the HARC body at the HARC race this weekend???? CV Wonder what a Vertigo body would look like...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I actually am going to paint my next one like that! I'm going to be running an old nitro body still LOL!

That body went to our buddy Eric who was injured in an MX accident........I gave that to him to cheer him up a little when he was in the hospital early on and to let him know all of us RC guys were still here wishing him well.

Thanks again to Kyle for painting it up for me!


----------



## Labrat99

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I actually am going to paint my next one like that! I'm going to be running an old nitro body still LOL!
> 
> That body went to our buddy Eric who was injured in an MX accident........I gave that to him to cheer him up a little when he was in the hospital early on and to let him know all of us RC guys were still here wishing him well.
> 
> Thanks again to Kyle for painting it up for me!


I was wondering what you were saving that body for! I remember seeing it at the HARC meeting in December, I figured you were saving it for some special event. Giving it to Eric was a cool idea. :dance:


----------



## kjam22

*Corey's new body*

Corey's Eight 2.0 body


----------



## darrenwilliams

Nice looking!!!!!!!! Can't wait to get mine...... at least I will look good. lol


----------



## troytyro

Thats awsome!! Great Detail


----------



## jasonwipf

Sweet. Post my truggy when its done. A few ppl are tired of seeing my fake revo running out there. ;P


----------



## sunkenmetal

jasonwipf said:


> Sweet. Post my truggy when its done. A few ppl are tired of seeing my fake revo running out there. ;P


I like the revo body lol


----------



## kjam22

Darren, finished yours last night, needs to cure then I will clear it, should post some pictures tonight.

Jason, I have a couple more ahead of the Truggy hope to finish the design on Monday and start working next week. The custom logos take a while because of the design time.


----------



## kjam22

*Darren's X-ray body*

Just finished Darren's body


----------



## troytyro

Nice lid!


----------



## JANKEII

Very nice...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

That's the nicest body that's ever been on one of Darren's buggies!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Come on CV, you can give him a better compliment than that. And this coming from a guy who does "one color bodies". Looks good Kyle. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Merdith

*sweet*

It remind me of a real california dune buggy paintjob, nice work....

your an Artist......


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

darrenwilliams said:


> Come on CV, you can give him a better compliment than that. And this coming from a guy who does "one color bodies". Looks good Kyle. Can't wait to get it.


Hey now.......it is a well-known fact that I am a sticker-slut!


----------



## Bigj

CV get him to paint you and Ebay scheme body


----------



## darrenwilliams

Bigj said:


> CV get him to paint you and Ebay scheme body


lmao!!!!! There could not be a better theme for CV.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

that might possibly be the single funniest thing you have ever said Jerry!


----------



## Bigj

I dont say a lot but when I do it's a profound statement


----------



## kstoracing

I don't drink a lot, but when I do I prefer Dos Equis.


----------



## troytyro

:cheers: Cheers my Friend!


----------



## Bigj

I see some has figured it out now if the rest will listen


----------



## Bigj

Drink hearty my friends


----------



## kjam22

*Monster Bug*

Just finished up another one tonight. Jason you are next in the cue, should be done next week....


----------



## troytyro

and again!! very nice work!!


----------



## jasonwipf

oh, greem Monster energy. Ty Mills is going to have a bone to pick with someone!


----------



## kjam22

*Beer any one?*

It has taken a while but it is done


----------



## motocrazy

Ill have a few for you in a couple weeks....slash and a mini revo...not sure of what i want yet....But ill throw some ideas to you and let you come up w/ something!!!!


----------



## kjam22

*A long time Coming*

Finally finished up a couple for Corey. Sorry it has taken so long!!


----------



## skillett

Awsome ,now wheres mine,running out of super glue..jk


----------



## kjam22

You are next, but I am way behind. I have been working a lot so not leaving much time for painting. I am trying to get you done for the weekend but I can't promise anything.


----------



## skillett

kjam22 said:


> You are next, but I am way behind. I have been working a lot so not leaving much time for painting. I am trying to get you done for the weekend but I can't promise anything.


 You tha man........thanks:bounce:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

You gracing us with your presence this weekend Kyle?


----------



## kjam22

I am hoping to make it this weekend, but my car is in pieces so I don't know if I am racing. I got your email about the stickers, I can't make them - don't have the material, but any sign shop should be able to come close. When I used to race Mtn bikes, I had custom Cannondale logos made for my bike at a sign shop.


----------



## Smiley

CV, head over to www.jabgraphix.com if you need any kind of custom decals made. Bobby Phillips @ Jab does an awesome job and very reasonable priced. You can contact him through his site.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Thanks..........


----------



## JustinK

kjam22 said:


> I am hoping to make it this weekend, but my car is in pieces so I don't know if I am racing. I got your email about the stickers, I can't make them - don't have the material, but any sign shop should be able to come close. When I used to race Mtn bikes, I had custom Cannondale logos made for my bike at a sign shop.


Your Slash is ready
:doowapsta

Now you just need to get that chassis replaced on that mugen.


----------



## weshyper10sc

hey can i request a suziki makia dirt bike style body ?


----------



## kjam22

*New paint for Skillett*

The bulldog bodies kinda grow on you after a while


----------



## kjam22

*And one for me*

I though I was going to have to run a clear body today but I was able to finish up one for myself - Finally


----------



## jasonwipf

Your bodies rock man!


----------



## kjam22

*It is football time again!!*

I know, I know, it is the Cowboys...........


----------



## jasonwipf

very nice!


----------



## Jasoncb

It would Look better if it was black and gold!!!


----------



## Merdith

*Gotta love the Cowboys*

YeeeeeHaaawwwww............


----------



## kjam22

Black and Gold is in the que - who Dat!


----------



## troytyro

Nice work!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Who Dat for sure....i will buy a slsh just to run over that cowgirls truck....


----------



## troytyro

any new lidz?


----------



## monsterslash

need some lidz done


----------

